#ubuntu-ie 2011-02-07
<ShaneM_> Graphics card
#ubuntu-ie 2011-02-08
<tdr112> morning all
<slashtom> good morning
<slashtom> and i appear to have arrived over IPv6 :P
<airurando> Morning slashtom
<slashtom> how's things?
<airurando> Good
<airurando> And you?
<slashtom> grand
<slashtom> but in need of coffee, brb
<czajkowski> Aloha
<czajkowski> .c
<tdr112> hey czajkowski
<tdr112> good weekend ? how did you get on
<czajkowski> yeah it was good
<czajkowski> spoke too fast
<czajkowski> :s
<tdr112> oh your talk ,
<tdr112> do you think people liked it ?
<czajkowski> I think so
<tdr112> any ask questions
<tdr112> anyone
<ShaneM> Huh?
<czajkowski> tdr112: aye
<czajkowski> 6
<czajkowski> :s
<tdr112> czajkowski: thats a good sign for your talk
<czajkowski> aye
<ShaneM> How'd FOSDEM go czajkowski? :)
<ShaneM> I reading your dents sounds like it was pretty good.
<czajkowski> :pyup
<czajkowski> great
#ubuntu-ie 2011-02-09
<tdr112> afternoon all
<czajkowski> tdr112: howdy
#ubuntu-ie 2011-02-10
<czajkowski> Aloha folks
<czajkowski> how are we all doing
<ShaneM> All good.
<ShaneM> Extremely quiet morning.
<czajkowski> indeed
<slashtom> good morning
<ebel> yo yo  yo
<czajkowski> hows folks
<czajkowski> :)
<tdr112> hey czajkowski
<tdr112> lots of giving out from you today on twitter
<czajkowski> indeed
<czajkowski> will be more over coming days
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> so why are the -ie not using the new meeting feature on the LD
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> also nobody replied to daniel holbach mail
<czajkowski>  only 40 teams did
<czajkowski> ireland wasn't one of them
<czajkowski> :(
<tdr112> its there a doc on how to use the new meeting yoke
<czajkowski> tdr112: asking now
<czajkowski> there isn't at present
<tdr112> well how am i meant to know how to use it
<tdr112> i guess i could figure it out ,
<ebel> ah yes that loco census, sorry about that. it all seemed like launchpad stuff, which we rarely use.
<czajkowski> ebel: aye but we do still use it and I cant bitch at all other teams if my own team isn't doing it :)
<ebel> we don't really use launchpad much for tracking members. (Though I suppose that's all launchpad does for locos.)
<tdr112> czajkowski: ah you can and will :)
<ebel> czajkowski: And, y'know, *you* could fill out that census. You (like many) are knowledgeable about the loco
<ebel> :P
<czajkowski> ebel: I'm meant to be neutral :)
<tdr112> ebel: what a good idea
<czajkowski> ebel: so many teams do, and have an expiray date against members
<czajkowski> asked mhaller to come in here
<czajkowski> to explain
<czajkowski> he may do so in a wee bit
<ebel> BTW I've started adding some bits to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IrishTeamReApprovalApplication
<ebel> perhaps I should make a new page.....
<czajkowski> we can just edit it..
<ebel> brb lunch
<mhall119> czajkowski: sorry for the delay, had to take the kids to school
<ronin472> well well... its hughbert.....
<ebel> ahoy ahoy
<ronin472> no news with you?
<ronin472> I had to switch to another distro...
<ronin472> my ubuntu got hacked to bits...
<ebel> :(
<ebel> hacked? how?>
<ronin472> turned it on one day and the whole disk was gone.. couldn't even boot in...
<ronin472> and last year we got a big bill for over use from 3 mobile bogband service...
<ronin472> €125 for uploading files...
<ronin472> which i had no knowlage of uploading...
<ebel> :(
<ronin472> ill have to change the user there... see you in a bit...
<czajkowski> mhall119: tdr112 and ebel were wondering about the meeting on the LD
<mhall119> okay, ask away
<czajkowski> tdr112: ^^^^^^
<jimbob101> yo yo.. its the ronin again...
<jimbob101> hughbert...
#ubuntu-ie 2011-02-11
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> http://www.osor.eu/news/uk-government-committed-to-open-source
<tdr112> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> howdy
<tdr112> good news about ul gov
<czajkowski> UK :)
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> boss is in cabinet office today :D
<tdr112> :)
#ubuntu-ie 2011-02-12
<ShaneM> Mornin' all
<czajkowski> aloha
<ShaneM> How's the weekend treating you? :)
<czajkowski> nice so far
<ShaneM> Great!
#ubuntu-ie 2011-02-13
<ShaneM> Morin' all.
<airurando> good evening all.
<tdr112> hey airurando
<tdr112> czajkowski: good time in london ?
<airurando> hi tdr112
<airurando> how was your weekend?
<tdr112> working at the gaa games all weekend
<tdr112> sat and sun
<tdr112> a great game of Hurling today
<airurando> who was playing?
<airurando> my focus was on the rugby.
<tdr112> it was the club finals , not sure
<airurando> no bother.
<tdr112> who won the rugby
<airurando> France, but it was a cracking game they didn't win by much
<czajkowski> tdr112: yup :)
<tdr112> any photos yet ?
<czajkowski> tdr112: of...
<tdr112> your trip
<czajkowski> tdr112: http://pix.ie/czajkowski/album/401610
<airurando> evening czajkowski
<czajkowski> airurando: howdy
<airurando> good now
<airurando> and you
<czajkowski> good thanks
<czajkowski> just relaxing
<tdr112> czajkowski: looks very nice , LOADS of lights
<airurando> czajkowski: do you know that alan (duvelhead??) is in london now?
<czajkowski> airurando: aye
<czajkowski> tdr112: up damn high on the eye
<czajkowski> and I'm scared of heighs
<czajkowski> so needed the drink when up there
<tdr112> :)
#ubuntu-ie 2012-02-07
<airurando> the ubuntu-ie website is filled with spam postings
<airurando> can it be taken down as in it's current state it reflects badly on us
<czajkowski> airurando: there is spam on the site?
<czajkowski> wow
<czajkowski> how the hell has this happened ?
<airurando> yeah just look at the front page
<airurando> I'm blocking the users now
<czajkowski> ok let me go to talk to IS
<airurando> is there anyway we can approve users before they get access?
<czajkowski> nobody bar a few folksshould have access to the website....
<czajkowski> wiki yes as admins
<czajkowski> but not the website
<ebel> bah
<airurando> very annoying
<czajkowski> filed a RT asking for a rediect from website to http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ie
<czajkowski> airurando: ebel you cna log into rt.ubuntu.com and see #19274
<airurando> I'm deleting the posts now
<airurando> there were only 4 spam posts on the main page. all gone now
<airurando> I spent hours going through the comments a few months ago.
<airurando> real annoying
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> no idea why it's happening eithe
<ebel> there was a catpcha system up...
<czajkowski> thought that was on the wiki ?
<airurando> would the security have been better  if we had moved to blacknight
<czajkowski> YES!
<airurando> ebel,czajkowski.  catpcha system is up and running on the website
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> 3rd time now in as many weeks
<airurando> I think I remember slashtommy suggesting shelving the website in preference to the loco team portal and wiki
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> for the time being
<czajkowski> I've asked for a redirect
<airurando> If no one is available to get things up and running on blacknight I'm for that
<czajkowski> if a website happens we can get it un directed
<airurando> aye
<airurando> the website 'as is' is WAY more trouble that it is worth.
<czajkowski> nods
 * slashtommy remembers mentioning there are too many websites
<slashtommy> pick one, and we can all use that one :)
<czajkowski> rihght IS will do redirect to LTP
<airurando> the redirect is in place
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> doing the whole site not just main page as well
<airurando> can we add mailing list details , wiki details etc  to the LTP landing page
<czajkowski> yup
<airurando> who can do it?
<czajkowski> ebel: he's admin on the page
<czajkowski> as is mean-machine
<airurando> ebel: can you jazz up the LTP landing page with other team details?
<czajkowski> or maybe add airurando instead of mean-machine as he doesnt seem that active here any more
<airurando> yeah I'll do it, as best I can, if I get access.
<ebel> ok i'll have a look
<ebel> ok, given airurando and czajkowski team admin magic
<ebel> heheh "State/Province/Region"
<slashtommy> Ireland/Leinster/EU
<slashtommy> strange order to have things
<ebel> It has a box for the mailing list, which was correct, but that doesn't show up on front page
<ebel> slashtommy:
<ebel> slashtommy: #ubuntu-ie does all provinces, not lenister
<slashtommy> i thought we didn't care about munster these days ;)
<ebel> Although there are NUTS Regions in Ireland, and an Irish Regions Office ( http://www.iro.ie/index.shtml ), and Regions within the EU ( http://www.cor.europa.eu/ )
<ebel> They aren't used by average people. Regions would be used in the UK, so doesn't really apply to use at all
<slashtommy> Regions and countries would be used within the UK, and regions within countries within the UK
<ebel> oh
<ebel> mailing list does come up
<ebel> that's the envelope icon
<ebel> and forum etc
<airurando> ebel is clever
<airurando> ebel our LTP team admin magic has disappeared!
<ebel> yes thought that happened before...
<ebel> tis odd
<airurando> maybe two is the max?
<ebel> i presume a regular task that syncs with launchpad?
 * ebel goes to the horses mouth, i.e. loco team portal developers
<czajkowski> states for 2 of them and one in india
<ebel> actually probably isn't that, since ( https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ie ) only lists me (rorymcc) as an admin, and mean-machine is still staying admin on LTP
<ebel> oddness indeed
<czajkowski> not sure mean-machine should be on there given he doesnt seem active in the loco tbh
<czajkowski> and while I'm ok with you and airurando and slashtommy making changes as you're active, people being non active and making changes is a bit of a no no
<ebel> yeah good point.
<ebel> the admin magic is still there....
<ebel> I have removed mean machine from the admin list
<ebel> They weren't even down as a team member, had to scroll all the waaaaaay down the full list of members :P
<ebel> s/members/launchpad usernames/
<ebel> maybe it'll stick this time....
<airurando> nope it has reverted
<ebel> lame
<ebel> looks like someoen else has noticed it https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-team-portal/+bug/792475
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 792475 in LoCo Team Portal "Team admins getting reset (daily?)" [Medium,New]
<ebel> It appears to affect other things, not just admins
<ebel> i added "All 4 Provinces" to the "State/Province/Region" for the lark
<ebel> and then it went away
 * ebel comments on bug and waits
<ebel> upon the advise of some LTP devs, I've made airurando and czajkowski admins on the launchpad team. that should filter through to the LTP shortly
<czajkowski>  ebel you've been busy
<ebel> ok I've given airurando and czajkowski admin on LTP
<ebel> mean-machine is still down as admin
<czajkowski> Fantastic new!  I'm joining Canonical and shall be working with the amazing folks on the Launchpad team! Cannot wait! very happy!!
<ebel> what?! Really!!
<ebel> Congratulations!
<ebel> fair fucks to you
<czajkowski> start monday
<moylan> wow that is good news!  they could really use your skills.
<ebel> wow, quick!
<ebel> you deserve it!
<moylan> ^this
<czajkowski> thank you
<moylan> you must be be pretty chuffed
<czajkowski> over the moon
<moylan> probably be the smartest thing canonical have done in the past few months
#ubuntu-ie 2012-02-10
<czajkowski> aloha
<slashtommy> morning czajkowski, how's the form?
<czajkowski> gret thanks
<czajkowski> just in from physio
<czajkowski> excited about next week
<slashtommy> start on monday?
<czajkowski> yup
<slashtommy> deadly!
<czajkowski> the head to wolverhampton on wednesday - friday
<slashtommy> there had to be a downside
<czajkowski> :)
#ubuntu-ie 2012-02-11
<airurando> slowly coming back up to speed on 12.04.
<airurando> 12.04 doesn't seem to recognise any of the application settings I copied from my 11.10 Home directory
<locodir-user> hello anyone out there
<locodir-user> Hi Vinnie here been using Ubuntu since 2
<locodir-user> since 2008
<ebel> 'ello
#ubuntu-ie 2012-02-12
<Emerald_Fianna> Hello all
<Emerald_Fianna> Is there anybody in here?
<moylan> hi
#ubuntu-ie 2013-02-04
<andru183_> hazzar for the reboot!! :D
<ebel> aye
#ubuntu-ie 2013-02-05
<locodir-user> guys airurando here.  I am in hospital with a broken left leg.  will not be able to joon the meeting tomorrow night.  can I ask one of you kind soles
<czajkowski> locodir-user: you ok
<czajkowski> what happened
<locodir-user> to lead the charge?
<czajkowski> I'll make the meeting
<locodir-user> slipped at petrol station
<locodir-user> dislocated left ankle and I have 3 breaks arpond the ankle
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> feck
<czajkowski> not good at all
<czajkowski> sorry to hear that
<tdr112> wow thats some bad luck
<tdr112> hope you feel better soon
<ebel> ouch! get well soon
#ubuntu-ie 2013-02-06
<ebel> greetings all
<Victor9098> Evening!
<andru183_> hello all :)
<barry_> hello
<czajkowski> aloha
<Victor9098> Ubuntu-ie and the search for the holy reboot... we're not dead yet ;-)
<andru183_> :D
<andru183_> go go gadget reboot!
<tdr112> hello
<ryano> Evening all
<andru183_> we have a few here do we??
<czajkowski> we do so it seems
<czajkowski> ebel: you chairing :)
<Victor9098> looks like a decent turn out
<ebel> eh? sure
<czajkowski> sweet
<ebel> right-io, I'll chair and start
<czajkowski> am inhaling dinner as we speak
<ebel> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Feb  6 20:34:21 2013 UTC.  The chair is ebel. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<ebel> Since it's 8:30
<czajkowski> \o/
<ebel> right please say PRESENT if you're here
<ebel> PRESENT
<andru183_> PRESENT
<Victor9098> PRESENT
<ryano> PRESENT
<barry_> PRESENT
<czajkowski> PRESENT
<ebel> technically the web page for this meeting is here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-ie/532/detail/
<ebel> right, but in more general, this meeting was called to talk about rebooting the ubuntu ie loco.
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> cheers to everyone for coming along
<ebel> so, any ideas? thoughts?
<czajkowski> well I think it's great to see people for starts
<andru183_> I'd be glad to see a reboot bring life back
<andru183_> and intrest gathered
<ebel> I presume we should have a little bit of a brain storm, so talk away....
<czajkowski> sp clealry there is an interst in the loco
<czajkowski> I think what we should decide is what we want from the loco
<czajkowski> do we just want it to chat and bounce ubuntu ideas off one another
<czajkowski> a social side of things
<czajkowski> or what
<andru183_> compsoc are psuhing to get more involved with the loco and jams and releases so it would be nice to have a body here
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> andru183_: and that is great to hear
<czajkowski> ryano: barry_ Victor9098 when you hear the word loco and ireland what do you think ?
<andru183_> indeed, been pushing linux inside for a while now and people are really taking to it
<czajkowski> just trying to understand what folks are looking for
<Victor9098> crazy paddies
<czajkowski> heh
<andru183_> for me it would be the online presence and face to face events in a few places. I'd like to see that kept up
<czajkowski> ok hats good to hear
<czajkowski> *thats
<barry_> well , i say about just generalalised ubuntu news for ireland. ie, notifations of linux / ubuntu talks ,  as well as a way to spread linux /ubuntu / open source in ireland
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> good
<czajkowski> as I think it helps spread news
<czajkowski> and keep people up to date
<czajkowski> so like I've been forwarding on some stuff as on silly amount of lists to the .ie list
<andru183_> yep
<czajkowski> but not sure if thats good or bad
<czajkowski> maybe people use U1 and the notice was useful
<czajkowski> that kinda thing barry
<andru183_> I like the stuff sent on
<czajkowski> or ona larger scale
<andru183_> any bit of notice really
<Victor9098> Yes, I think 'quiet' between meetings has let things drift
<barry_> yea, things like that , however i dont use the notes , was a good post.
<czajkowski> barry_: nods
<andru183_> maybe we could all pass things Ubuntu/Linux related to the mailing lists
<czajkowski> so maybe as a start
<czajkowski> I could post stuff that is happening in Ubuntu land
<andru183_> never know what people are intrested in
<czajkowski> that maybe folks in .ie havent heard about
<andru183_> that's a place???
<czajkowski> like say Ubutnu users days this weekend ?
<czajkowski> so people can either watch live
<czajkowski> or read the logs afterwards?
<czajkowski> which maybe helps to start up a conversation
<andru183_> great!
<czajkowski> but not helping the face to face bits
<andru183_> events will come, like the release parties and jams
<barry_> the only thing i would say about the mailing list is that some people might be 'reserved about giving out there email - i would say a more facebook/ twitter post would be a good  idea about vaious pieces
<andru183_> UH's down here died
<czajkowski> I dont want to interfer too much given I dont live in .ie anymore either
<czajkowski> barry_: good call ok we shall update those places also
<ryano> Being Ireland I think any membership is going to be pretty spread out across and I personally find it impossible to attend any events, on the other hand I've been stalking irc and the mailing for a long time and havnt found a way that I can contribute myself yet
<czajkowski> ryano: ok so let me ask you this
<czajkowski> what way would you like to contribute ?
<czajkowski> tdr112: ebel zmoylan thoughts ?
<ebel> sounds good.
<ryano> I would help out any way in which I could but my linux skills arnt that advance really
<ebel> I mean there is no rules and I hope no-one feels and barriers.
<tdr112> its all well and good talking about these things but you need people to do them
<czajkowski> tdr112: aye which is what it comes down to really
<tdr112> I am not going to put in the time to pass on ubuntu news etc
<ebel> People should feel free to do what they thinks needs doing.
<ebel> and totally agree with tdr112. Talk is low value. Who's going to do something?
<tdr112> i do like meeting up every month or two
<ryano> there definitely isnt a barrier as such, bar myself is what I mean
<czajkowski> ryano: nods
<czajkowski> yeah having people on the ground for face to face events is where it is hard as it's not fair on the same people doing it as it leads to burn out imo
<andru183_> I'd be happy to kick start them again but I'm the Limerick side of things
<andru183_> I used to love the UH's
<andru183_> need people to go tho
<czajkowski> andru183_: so maybe change it from the absolute to somwhere different
<ebel> yep.
<ebel> OK, if you'd like a UH, call one, and go. then the next month or whatever, call one and go.
<andru183_> I've no prob where it goes on TBH, and can look into a netural place like where we had the dinner for skycon
<andru183_> ebel: I'll give it another shot sure
<czajkowski> so why don't we perhaps start there
<czajkowski> andru183_: start off with UH in limerick
<czajkowski> maybe post a short summary after it
<czajkowski> and say how you did it
<czajkowski> so others can do it if there is interest
<andru183_> will do
<tdr112> how much notice do you think we should be giving
<andru183_> stick to the old last thursday of the month or ask the list for input?
<ebel> andru183_: don't ask the list. Just do it.
<ebel> Just do it.
<andru183_> ebel cool
<ebel> Be bold. :)
<andru183_> ha ha
<andru183_> ok you have me now :D
<czajkowski> aye
<Victor9098> Depends on the target audience, if you have a specific group of people you are thinking about just go for it. Routine can come later
<ebel> One could advertise a week or two before then a reminder email the day before
<czajkowski> yeha too much notice and people forget
<ebel> yes, "lots of people want to go, but at different times" is *not* a problem at the moment.,
<andru183_> anywhere else?
<czajkowski> andru183_: start in limerick
<czajkowski> and lets go from there :)
<andru183_> ok
<czajkowski> at least for now
<barry_> do you's mean an UH or dinner type thing - The UH were ussualy on irc as well , no?
<andru183_> ubuntu hours
<andru183_> where we meet face to face and talk about ubuntu/geek stuff
<Victor9098> UH usually just a casual face to face
<czajkowski> call it what ever, just a monthly or what ever frequence of face to face chat
<czajkowski> can be over a pint
<czajkowski> cuppa tea
<czajkowski> supermacs
<czajkowski> :)
<Victor9098> But nothing stopping you from broadcasting it at the same time over the web :D
<czajkowski> it's just face to face tme to talk about Ubuntu open source, or what ever
<andru183_> great craic!
<barry_> just talking over a place with your laptop from what ive heard from jono bacon blogs ect
<ebel> it's the offline equivalent of chatting on IRC
<czajkowski> barry_: yup
<czajkowski> pretty much
<ryano> something I was wondering was is there a replacement link for Planet Ubuntu-ie?
<ryano> http://ubuntu-ie.org/aggregator no longer works for me
<czajkowski> not many people were blogging as far as I could tell
<ryano> ah ok :)
<andru183_> ryano would you like to add to it?
<andru183_> I know I would
<czajkowski> we can add more blogs to the loco team portsal though
<czajkowski> thats not an issue
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoPortalFeeds
<czajkowski> add blog feed there
<czajkowski> and I can review it
<czajkowski> well me or the other council folks
<andru183_> cool
<ryano> thank you czajkowski
<ryano> I may consider starting an ubuntu blog in the near future
<ebel> ok
<ebel> if you start blogging don't forget to promote it. :)
<ebel> anyone going to do anything else?
<ryano> Will do
<czajkowski> maybe we can just talk more on the mailing list
<czajkowski> and encourag eothers to talk
<czajkowski> there are a lot on there you know
<JamesSweeney> Hi all, I was wondering if anyone here uses Ubuntu desktop and/or Ubuntu server in their work?
<barry_> what about some type of open blog type thing like a thread on http://www.boards.ie/ and others - just post various intresting things - anyway ubuntu related , linux/ and news pieces. - Can be used to promote UH as well- thoughts ?
<czajkowski> JamesSweeney: I do, but not sure I count - I work for canonical :p
<czajkowski> barry_: good idea
<JamesSweeney> sure :)
<czajkowski> barry_: so why not post them there if andru183_ creates the limerick one
<czajkowski> so just help out and help one antoher rather than it fall to tohers
<czajkowski> if you see it's not too much work
<czajkowski> others may get interested
<ebel> JamesSweeney: yes to both. I've used ubuntu in work for years,.
<ebel> barry_: sure, go for it
<JamesSweeney> apologies if i am hijacking the thread but adopting Ubuntu/linux/open source at work is a great way to promote it
<czajkowski> JamesSweeney: no worries
<czajkowski> I just found thishttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/SysAdminSupport
<JamesSweeney> ebel cool. it would be great to chat and compare experiences
<czajkowski> forgot I started that a while back
<barry_> yea , i have no problem with it, anybopdy with a standard account can post as well to make it easy - so for example there was something about richard from GNU coming to do some talk in dublin , things like that somebody can pop in and post as well as people who already are on boards.ie. One thing i saw was Mark Shuttleworth visted trinity and done some speach , However i only saw this after the event. Ill start a post and ask one of
<barry_> the top in the unix section
<ebel> right, so andru183_'s gonna try to do more UH in limerick, right?
<ebel> anything else?
<czajkowski> I'l post more stuff to the -ie list about global ubuntu stuff happening
<andru183_> ebel: yep
<czajkowski> JamesSweeney: care to take your topic to the list and see if we can get more people talking on there?
<czajkowski> JamesSweeney: the idea being we might get more people who lurk on the list to talk
<czajkowski> and maybe want to talk face to face after a few emails
<ebel> JamesSweeney: sure, poke me sometime
<JamesSweeney> will do. cheers.
<ebel> Right, any other actions or shall we move on to the other topic on the agenda?
<ebel> or and maybe barry_ will post on boards.ie (did I read you right?)
<czajkowski> I'm all good
<barry_> yea, ill do it later on
<ebel> so that's it for reboot actions?
<andru183_> seems so
<czajkowski> oh
<czajkowski> the naming bit
<czajkowski> barry_: was that your idea?
<andru183_> ............
<andru183_> oh ya.........
<ebel> czajkowski: yeah that's the second topic I was gonna move on to now
<czajkowski> the S series?
<czajkowski> ah sory
<czajkowski> dont mind me
<ebel> ok, we'll move onto that now. Name! Go!
<andru183_> do we want it Irish tied??
<czajkowski> barry_: firstly well done great idea!
<barry_> yea,  the letter is s - last year it was named on the 23rd of april , so arounnd if we want to put in something , we got to decide really
<czajkowski> secondly mind if I nick your original email and add it to my blog - crediting you of course
<czajkowski> and see if we can get some more suggestsions?
<barry_> yea, no problem at all ,
<czajkowski> cheers
<Victor9098> I was expecting a break in tradition... maybe a 'Super Shuttleworth' ;)
<czajkowski> lol
<barry_> there is 3 proposed suggestions -  Tommy said  -Supreme Sionnach (shun-ach.) and sublime sionnach. Sionnach being Irish for fox, and sublime:" Of such excellence, grandeur, or beauty as to inspire great admiration or awe."
<barry_> mark suggested sublime songbird.
<Victor9098> The Irish themed S is a superb idea, he likes to bring attention to endangered species at the same time. So if we do make a case for Sionnach we could link it to charities etc
<andru183_> cool
<czajkowski> Victor9098: oh nice idea
<barry_> i'm no expert on irish wild life so , any thing else. The old irish lengeds idea by tommy seem a good idea -imo
<Victor9098> Though we run the risk of casual observers making it seem like a overt nod to Mozilla, but I think the Sionnach / Irish connection should overcome that
<czajkowski> barry_: see pm
<Victor9098> Before we decide on the descriptor we should see what Mark/dev have been hinting for 13.10 too, that way we could be try to get a good fit for what they want to achieve
<Victor9098> If we ONLY had somebody on the inside of Canonical...
<czajkowski> lol
<andru183_> darn the luck!
<czajkowski> nout to do with us
<barry_> well , its the last trail run before the big , really big 14.04 lts
<czajkowski> nods
<ebel> OK
<Victor9098> sinuous sionnach
<barry_> marks wants to change the whole idea of a hoobyist or server linux idea - he wants to bring it to the masses 14.04 will be his prize to show why. 13.10 he will want stability so he can run into 14.04 stable
<ebel> so we have >1 suggestion, right? So does only one have to be suggested? Or more than one? If >1 can be suggested, why not suggest them all>
<ebel> ?
<czajkowski> we can have as many as we like tbh
<Victor9098> He likes to surprise people with the name in his blog... us talking about it publicly might automatically rule our ideas out?
<czajkowski> we probably wont get picked
<czajkowski> but it at least shows we're active and discssing new things
<barry_> he might mix the Sionnach idea with something others have suggested
<Victor9098> Yes, agreed
<Victor9098> Blog post promoting the name and a few good reasons pointing to causes will only bring the right attention to the Ubuntu-ie loco
<ebel> ok
<czajkowski> cool
<ebel> who wants to (a) make a suggestion and (b) promote the fact that people in ireland are making suggestions?
<czajkowski> me
<czajkowski> will add it to my blog
<czajkowski> then we can add it to the twitter ac
<ebel> kewl. go go czajkowski!
<Victor9098> Sounds good
<Victor9098> Expect a retweet ;-)
<ebel> kewl
<ebel> so is there anything else to discuss at this meeting?
<barry_> i would say he would appericate a community effort
<ebel> or shall we wrap it up?
<czajkowski> wrap up I think
<czajkowski> and maybe aim to have another meeting in a month
<czajkowski> evne if just to hang out
<czajkowski> we could do a G+ hangout
<czajkowski> if there is only  >10
<Victor9098> Hangouts are a laugh, I'll go for that
<ebel> ok
<Victor9098> New meaning to UH (Ubuntu Hangout)
<ebel> heh
<barry_> when they do ubuntu on air , do they use the irc or the youtube comments or what to get questions?
<czajkowski> thanks ebel for chairing
<czajkowski> barry_: irc
<ebel> someone promote it in a while
<ebel> :)
<andru183_> if anyone knows people down the Limerick side of things they might pass this on to promote the UH if that's cool http://skynet.ie/~andru183/how-ive-found-being-a-member-of-ubuntu-ireland/
<czajkowski> wilko
<ebel> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Feb  6 21:39:17 2013 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ie/2013/ubuntu-ie.2013-02-06-20.34.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ie/2013/ubuntu-ie.2013-02-06-20.34.html
<Victor9098> thanks ebel, great job
<czajkowski> andru183_: post that to the list :)
<andru183_> mailing list??
<czajkowski> andru183_: the -ireland mailing list
<czajkowski> andru183_: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-ie
<andru183_> cool, will do
<barry_> so will we agree on a name on the list in the next few days ?
<czajkowski> barry_: lets just add all the suggestions :)
<Victor9098> Send out a response to the current thread mentioning what we covered... then see who responds
<barry_> right so , ill add the few we got over the next day or 2
<Victor9098> Thanks barry_
<barry_> cya's foalks
<andru183_> take care guys
<czajkowski> thanks to those who came
<ryano> later guys
<czajkowski> it's been nice to see the interest
<czajkowski> ryano: drop me a mail
<andru183_> indeed it has
<czajkowski> if you want to get involved and we can talk about where you might like to get involved
<czajkowski> ryano: czajkowski@ubuntu.com
<ryano> ok, thanks
<outoppie> Sorry I am late - family matters
<czajkowski> outoppie: no worries
<czajkowski> outoppie: 21:39 < meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ie/2013/ubuntu-ie.2013-02-06-20.34.moin.txt
<czajkowski> 21:39 < meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ie/2013/ubuntu-ie.2013-02-06-20.34.html
<czajkowski> channel logging and meeting bot means you can read up
<outoppie> Thank you...
<outoppie> Thank you for that - It gave me an idea of what is happening.
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> welcome
<czajkowski> outoppie: where are you based?
<outoppie> I am a pensioner in Enfield, Co Meath. My son Andrew is the big UBUNTU fan.
<outoppie> He is only 11 but install for people as asked..
<czajkowski> wow
<czajkowski> outoppie: thats amazing
<outoppie> The Meath Cronacle had a write up on him saving a local company 1000's with their computers
<andru183_> outoppie that's unreal to hear!
<czajkowski> outoppie: oh got a link handy
<czajkowski> please also post this to the irelandmailing list
<czajkowski> this is great to hear
<czajkowski> outoppie: ??
<outoppie> sorry.. did not see ... yes it can be done..
<czajkowski> outoppie: do you have the link to the article?
<outoppie> Unfortunately not... did not see it on the web. Was apparently only on paper version
<czajkowski> oh shame :(
<czajkowski> recently
<czajkowski> might be able to get a copy and scan in
<czajkowski> sounds great
<outoppie> Ok... will contact them for it..
<czajkowski> great :D
<czajkowski> outoppie: how did he get involed
<czajkowski> or hear about Ubuntu
<outoppie> He watched me playing a little around. He then installed it on his laptop ... then on his brothers computer ... dual boot ... then persuaded me to switch over completely..
<czajkowski> wow
<czajkowski> impressive
<outoppie> I forgot to say - also Mommy's laptop - dual boot
<outoppie> I forgot to say - also Mommy's lap top - dual boot
#ubuntu-ie 2013-02-07
<outoppie> Good night everybody
<czajkowski> morning folks
<ebel> morning
<czajkowski> could have sworn it was friday today
<czajkowski> :(
#ubuntu-ie 2013-02-10
<ronin> anybody awake?
<hugh> well well...
<hugh> anyone around???
<zmoylan> hi
<hugh> no news with any of you?
<zmoylan> not much happening at the mo
#ubuntu-ie 2014-02-03
* pratchett.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland  || http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ie || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam || This channel is logged - logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || Next IRC Meeting:  TBD || Stay tuned for details of our next social event ||
 * slashbel hopes the school holidays are over soon, then we can resume normal internet
<tdr112> so czajkowski how was fossdem
<airurando> howdy
<tdr112> hey airurando
<airurando> all quiet in here recently
<airurando> hi tdr112
<airurando> how are things stateside?
<tdr112> flat,
<airurando> he he.  Did you enjoy superbowl 48?
<tdr112> stayed for the 1st hour, in a local bar, I could not follow what was going on so just left
<tdr112> too much stopping and starting
<airurando> ah... you just don't get it yet!
<airurando> next year!!!!
<tdr112> maybe,
<tdr112> How are things, did you get washed away with that rain
<tdr112> this weke
<tdr112> week
<tdr112> Are you keeping up the swiming ?
<airurando> almost got washed away
<airurando> visited dad in limerick
<airurando> and Jackies parents in cork
<airurando> back in swimming classes to improve technique
<tdr112> Did your Dad's house get flooded ? the photo of Limerick look bad
#ubuntu-ie 2014-02-04
<airurando> tdr112: sorry about the delay. Dads house escaped the floods.  Flooding restricted to low lying areas either side of shannon.
<puffi> chi kov ski
#ubuntu-ie 2015-02-06
<daithif> 1~e1~y
#ubuntu-ie 2015-02-07
<airurando> hello
<zmoylan-pi> hi airurando, all well?
<airurando> hi zmoylan-pi
<airurando> long time no see
<airurando> all good here
<airurando> how are you?
<zmoylan-pi> true, true. tis hard to organise meetups
<zmoylan-pi> getting by, mobility is slow but steady
<airurando> I've found my free time erased since my wife returned to work
<airurando> good to here slow but steady!
<zmoylan-pi> so following the ubuntu phone launch?
<airurando> a bit
<airurando> it's all a bit beyond me TBH
<zmoylan-pi> or the pi2.  arm version of ubuntu should run on it
<airurando> pi 2 the new 1GB ram version?
<zmoylan-pi> yup with beefier processor.  be handy for school kids or running ubuntu on your telly
<airurando> coderdojo athy is motoring along with the school terms
<airurando> pi model B is in use with minecraft
<airurando> pi model B 2 will be procurred as soon as financial situation recovers from two car NCTs
<zmoylan-pi> time to move forward with http://pi-top.com/ plans...
<airurando> will take a note of that
<zmoylan-pi> even a homemade tablet using a pi2 and http://hdmipi.com/ running ubuntu might be nice
<airurando> indeed
#ubuntu-ie 2016-02-13
<BanjaxxeD> hello
<BanjaxxeD> hello
